
Prioritized Grammar Enumeration: Symbolic Regression by Dynamic Programming [pdf] - henning
http://seminars.math.binghamton.edu/ComboSem/worm-chiu.pge_gecco2013.pdf
======
henning
Thank you to verdverm for pointing this paper out.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18766651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18766651)

